# Sublimation Paper - Does it expire?



## donnatellidesign (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi All,
I am looking at buying a bunch of sublimation paper (about 1,000 sheets) from a now defunct operation. decent price, The only catch is that they are roughly 4-5 years old. 
Now I do know that they are in the black plastic pouches and have not seen any daylight over the years, that is all the info I have for right now until they can give me the brand and other info. 
My question is, Do they "expire"? are there any kind of chemical breakdowns I should worry about? 
Thanks in advance for any help you can lend.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

My guess is that the paper is fine.
Sounds like Accuplot EPQ.
Let me know.


----------



## donnatellidesign (Sep 19, 2010)

Well done, It is exactly that, Accuplot EPQ-8511C 
My only worry is the date printed on the label. 09/07/05


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I think you are fine. Let me know.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

The main thing that will mess up paper is moisture, so as long as they've not been left open in really damp conditions you'll be fine. The 'chemicals' are mostly inert; wood or cotton pulp, whitening agent, ph balance control, and sometimes a smoothing compound (basically chalk).


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

I too bought the exact same paper about 800 sheets with the same date lot and they work just fine.


----------



## donnatellidesign (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to respond, but I wanted to thank you guys for the info.
In an odd turn of events I am no longer following through with this venture but have acquired a bunch of supplies and equipment including this paper (as payments for another project) that I now need to sell off as I no longer have time/plans to follow through. 

I will be posting a thread in the classified section when I am able to, some notable equipment would be a brand new 4 color table top press and an analog HIX HT-400 that looks as though it has been used extremely little. 

Thanks again!


----------

